# Radon slide 140



## Andre_9052 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
Habe an meinem Radon slide 140. 7.0 (2013) avid elexir 3 bremsen möchte mir aber neue bremsen zulegen ich fahre all mountain wiege 52 kg schlagt mir bitte ein paar gute bremsen vor so bis 150


----------



## Keks_nascher (21. Mai 2013)

Kurz und knackig: Shimano SLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Mai 2013)

SLX oder besser XT. Die werden hier sehr oft und gerne am Slide nachträglich verbaut.


----------



## Andre_9052 (21. Mai 2013)

Ok danke wäre es denn auch sinn voller sich größere scheiben anzubauen hab jz vorne und hinten 180er scheiben


----------



## Markdierk (21. Mai 2013)

Bei deinem Gewicht sollte die Bremsleistung von fast jeder Bremse ausreichen. Für 150 Euro wirst du kaum eine bessere Bremse bekommen. Wenn du unbedingt nachrüsten willst, nimm ein Päärchen XT. 190 Euro+
Ich persönlich halte die 180mm zwar für weniger aber bei 50 Kilo reicht die Größe wirklich aus. Ich würde es mir überlegen.
Darf man fragen, wieso du überhaupt Neue kaufen willst?


----------



## Andre_9052 (21. Mai 2013)

Weil die jetzigen avid elexir 3 am quitschen sind und mich das nervt und ich deswegen neue bremsen brauche  die bremsen haben jetzt auch schon um die 200 km und quitschen immer noch


----------



## Markdierk (21. Mai 2013)

Hört man oft, dass RX und Elixir 3 gerne quietschen und teilweise ist es kaum zu beheben. Würde dann klar zur XT raten. Die 2013er kostet jedoch 190 + Scheiben. Wärs mir dann aber wert 
180er Scheiben würde ich beibehalten, wenn du bisschen mehr willst, dann mal schauen, für was die Gabel ausgelegt ist. (Ich denke mal bis 203). Hinten würde ich keine 200er montieren, wird auch nicht zulässig sein, denke ich mal


----------



## stereofahrer (21. Mai 2013)

Oder du nimmst die SLX!
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Scheibenbremse-BR-M665-Set-vorne-hinten.html
Von der Bremsleistung nehmen sich SLX und XT nicht viel bis nichts.
Einziger Unterschied sind an den Hebeln die Schraube zum Einstellen des Druckpunktes, die aber eh nichts bringen.


----------



## Andre_9052 (21. Mai 2013)

Ok danke ich denke mal ich werde zur slx greifen weil was man so liest oder auch was hier schon steht das sie fast die gleiche leistung wie eine xt hat und daher is es dann auch günstiger die slx zu nehmen


----------



## filiale (22. Mai 2013)

Du kannst die Beläge der Avid mal anfasen und/oder im Bremssattel drehen. Ev. ist dann das quietschen weg.


----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

Die Scheiben kann mann erst mal fahren - geht bei uns auch top .

Dann kostet die Umrüstung 140  bei SLX, oder 190  XT.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (22. Mai 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Die Scheiben kann mann erst mal fahren - geht bei uns auch top .
> 
> Dann kostet die Umrüstung 140  bei SLX, oder 190  XT.
> 
> ...




Wollte ich gerade sagen. Kann man denn nicht die 180iger Avid Scheiben mit den SLX Bremsen fahren? Das wäre sicher ne günstige Lösung. Wobei man doch die Elixir bestimmt auch "zum schweigen bringen kann" ohne sie gleich zu demontieren.


----------



## Andre_9052 (22. Mai 2013)

Ja ich werds mal probieren


----------



## Marcello29 (23. Mai 2013)

Sind die  avid elexir 3denn so schlecht?


----------



## Tomak (23. Mai 2013)

So schlecht sind sie nicht, schon gar nicht für das Geld. Beim heftigeren Einsatz merkt man halt den Unterschied zum teuereren Material. Das ist aber ganz normal. 

Wenn ich die XT Bremse nicht rumliegen gehabt, wäre die Avid Bremse erst mal geblieben.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2013)

Die Avid 3 ist nicht schlecht. Es ist eben eine Bremse aus dem Einstiegsbereich. Dafür eben auch günstiger.


----------



## Braunbaer (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Sind die  avid elexir 3denn so schlecht?


Nein. Bremsleistung ist ok. Qualität/Haltbarkeit allemal besser als Magura (Meine Meinung als ex-Magura-Bremsen-Besitzer). Einziger Nachteil bei Avid: DOT statt Mineralöl. Da muss man sich beim Basteln halt Gummihandschuhe anziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

